

Low-level x86 code compression for 64k intros - psykotic
http://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/01/24/x86-code-compression-in-kkrunchy/

======
jarin
In case you haven't seen a 64k intro, "Chaos Theory" by Conspiracy is probably
the coolest and most impressive one I've ever seen (fullscreen it in 720p for
maximum awesomeness): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfuierUvx1A>

I think it's probably one of the few I've seen that goes beyond being just
impressive coding and actually seems to evoke the feeling of a post-
singularity civilization, or something like that.

The graphics and music are all generated on the fly from 64k of code. I think
it actually uses the code compression from the linked article.

~~~
daeken
Panic room is my absolute favorite 64k:
<http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=51125>

The graphics are amazing (and not random abstract stuff like most 64ks of the
time) and it's not only got a great song, it has _vocals_. In a 64k. Simply
stunning.

~~~
ajtaylor
The water rippling/shimmer effect in the opening scene was amazing! Youtube
link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyKtZT4GPus>

------
gruseom
Carmack expresses admiration for these in his recent keynote.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zgYG-_ha28#t=4820s>

------
Flow
Just look what can be done on a C64 with 512KB RAM expansion cartridge.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQqR35k4SMQ&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQqR35k4SMQ&feature=related)

Beats most PC demos IMHO. (I'm an old C64 and Amiga hacker) That said, the
6510 and 68k don't stand a chance when it comes to compact code compared to
the x86.

~~~
bane
Love it! I love it when modern coders hack on old hardware. There's some great
stuff like that...especially some homebrew on old consoles.

(though I should probably be mad about that bit halfway through the demo)

------
spitfire
Demosceners beat dotcom web kids any day of the week.

I simply cannot see any of the current boy kings being able to keep up with
this sort of thing.

~~~
daeken
I'm a demoscener, and I disagree on the basis that the comparison simply
doesn't make sense. Take your average scener and tell them to build a simple
web application that works well and you'll see that the skill sets simply
could not be more different. Am I _able_ to make a webapp, sure; am I remotely
good at it, not at all.

Now, there's something to be said about the flexibility that sceners tend to
have, but I think the standard you-wear-every-hat approach of a small startup
shows the same sort of flexibility. They're just two vastly different worlds.

~~~
Stwerner
What resources are there available, or how does someone start getting into the
demoscene? Are there any good websites or books for a complete beginner?

~~~
z303
Any book on computer graphics would be a good start for the graphics side.

I like 3D Computer Graphics by Alan Watt as an introduction and overview
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/3D-Computer-Graphics-Alan-
Watt/dp/02...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/3D-Computer-Graphics-Alan-
Watt/dp/0201398559/)

and Real-time Rendering for more advanced subjects
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Real-time-Rendering-Tomas-Akenine-
Mo...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Real-time-Rendering-Tomas-Akenine-
Moller/dp/1568814240/)

The session from Assembly 'The Basics of Demo Programming' is online and may
also be useful <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbcZyAO6K7c> or have a look at
The Demo Effects Collection <http://demo-effects.sourceforge.net/>

But it depends what platform you want to use C-64 An Introduction to
Programming C-64 Demos <http://www.antimon.org/code/Linus/> and
<http://codebase64.org/doku.php>

Processing <http://www.processing.org/>

WebGL Browserscene: Creating demos on the Web
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZLqwXdXjqY>

Deconstructing a browserscene demo <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOjWOA-
iPnA>

I have some more bookmarks on pinboard
<http://pinboard.in/u:z303/t:demoscene/>

